# Mouse not working .

## gentoo_newguy

HI would someone be able to help me get my mouse working. 

Here is an output of lspci 

```
localhost ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Ultra/PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 5372

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

localhost ~ # 

```

Here is my xorg.conf

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Tue Oct 20 21:00:15 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

lsusb

```
localhost ~ # lsusb  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Just seems to not work[/list]

----------

## Jaglover

Look at Xorg log. And see stickies on Desktop forum.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Thats what i have been doing for days and i cant seem to get it working.

----------

## DirtyHairy

What kind of mouse is it? USB?

----------

## krinn

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> What kind of mouse is it? USB?

 

I also think it's usb mouse as he show lsusb 

and as his lsusb expose no mouse, then missing kernel support for hid devices must be the solve.

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=m

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# Special HID drivers

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=m

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=m

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=m

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=m

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=m

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=m

CONFIG_HID_KYE=m

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=m

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=m

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=m

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=m

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=m

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=m

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=m

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=m

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=m

```

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Thanks for your reply. 

I am using a usb mouse. 

```
localhost ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# Special HID drivers

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

```

----------

## Rexilion

Can you show the output of:

```
lsusb -v
```

?

----------

## DirtyHairy

Do any messages appear in dmesg when you plug the mouse in (resp. remove it)? Also, do other USB devices work (e.g. pendrives)?

----------

## gentoo_newguy

```

localhost ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Ultra/PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0308

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

   Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1308

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 2308

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 4308

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 5308

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-feafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 5372 (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 5372

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at d880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at d480 [size=4]

   I/O ports at d400 [size=16]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sata_via

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT2/K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: VIA_IDE

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at c480 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at c880 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   Memory at f5fffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [88] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3372

   Flags: medium devsel

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 337e

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

   Capabilities: [58] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

   Memory at f5fff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: via-rhine

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Capabilities: [70] Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 337a

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

   Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at feae0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0888

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

```

dmesg

```

[  175.640649] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  175.640654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[  175.640660] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  175.692012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  175.796011] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 150ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  175.796014] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  176.295800] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  176.295806] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[  176.295811] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  176.347012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  176.451010] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 150ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  176.451014] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  176.950240] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  176.950246] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[  176.950252] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  177.002012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  177.106011] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 150ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  177.106014] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  177.606175] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  177.606181] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[  177.606187] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  177.658012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  177.762007] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 150ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  177.762010] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  178.262558] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  178.262564] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[  178.262570] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  178.314010] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  178.418012] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 150ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  178.418015] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

localhost ~ # 

```

I dont have any usb drives around atm .

P.s sorry my webcam is usb and it picks that up logitech

----------

## krinn

are you sure the mouse is working? i think it should appears in lsusb output (even without any drivers, it should be show if i'm right, like lspci showing hardware even no driver is there to handle them).

You should remove the usb camera and/or switch the mouse to another usb port (the port could be disable, or the camera could eat up all the power for itself leaving no power for the other port where you have plug the mouse...)

----------

## DirtyHairy

Also, could you disable USB debugging in your kernel and repost the dmesg output?

----------

## Jaglover

A little thing is not clear. You've provided xorg.conf. I assume the mouse is not working in X?

Why don't we look at Xorg log?

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok guys thanks for your reply. 

Will try all this when i get home from work. 

Have tried the mouse in every port. 

Also with the camera disconnected. 

Iwill get back to you guys later

----------

